# Question about these cpus



## Rmatch83 (Mar 13, 2018)

I recently picked up 15 of these amd cpus and haven't been able to find anything on yields that othere have got from them. Im stocking up on ceramic cpus to do a run this spring, and trying to get a rough estimate of what tp expect. Just wondering if anyone has worked with these before?


----------



## kernels (Mar 13, 2018)

If they are BGA mounted to the PCB then they have practically no PM value. Similar AMD PC CPUs with plated pins that fit into the motherboard socket are usually good for around 0.05g each because of the plating on the pins, but those look like they are direct soldered to the PCB unfortunately.


----------



## Rmatch83 (Mar 13, 2018)

These have pins soldered to the card. After work in the morning Im going to get the heat gun out and take them off the board. I believe they are amd Athlons but i need to clean off the paste to get the numbers off the dies.


----------



## kernels (Mar 13, 2018)

yep, they do look like AMD flip chip ceramics, so around 0.05g per cpu.


----------



## Rmatch83 (Mar 13, 2018)

Thank you for the replies, that gives me an idea of what to look for. I can live with .05g each, I might break even but ill learn something.


----------



## Shark (Mar 13, 2018)

My experience has been the same as kernels. Cut the fingers and send the rest of the boards on down the line.

Edited to correct spelling of kernels name.


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 13, 2018)

The AMD Athlon slot one CPU's can sell from $5 to $25+ each to collectors.
I know because I have sold them for that much. 8)


----------



## Rmatch83 (Mar 13, 2018)

I intend to process them here soon. Im in for 2 dollars each so I look forward to learning the process better. I have a small pile of ceramic processors that ill run in a few weeks, just waiting to build up a few more. Im having a hard time finding a good source of scrap.


----------



## Rmatch83 (Mar 13, 2018)

Kernels, you were correct about them being bga. Unfortunately the were attached to second plate that looked like pins.


----------



## kernels (Mar 13, 2018)

Bugger, that is bad luck, at least the fingers are hard plating. Looks like you might struggle to pull $2 out of them, at least you've learnt something new then.


----------



## Lino1406 (Mar 13, 2018)

IC's that contain gold have gold triangle coated on one corner


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 14, 2018)

Lino1406 said:


> IC's that contain gold have gold triangle coated on one corner


There are lot of IC:s that doesn't have a gold marked corner but contains gold.

Göran


----------



## anachronism (Mar 15, 2018)

Lino1406 said:


> IC's that contain gold have gold triangle coated on one corner



Not true.


----------



## Lino1406 (Mar 16, 2018)

I agree: My statement should be rephrased, however it may help if you have a bunch of IC's with no other gold identification


----------



## Rmatch83 (Mar 19, 2018)

I was sure these were not bga when I first looked at them, but I guess I learned a lesson. At least I got some decent fingers to process. 

Are these 15 processors worth running at all?


----------



## kernels (Mar 19, 2018)

If all they have on the bottom is solder, then probably not unfortunately.


----------



## Rmatch83 (Mar 19, 2018)

Ok. I wasnt sure if there was enough to justify taking the die off and running.

Thanks for you quick replies by the way. I was hoping for better luck but I know better for the next deal I find.


----------



## kernels (Mar 19, 2018)

Yeah, the die is soldered to the ceramic, so there is a small amount of ENIG plating on both sides of the ceramic, but almost nothing for the number of CPUs you have there.


----------



## Rmatch83 (Mar 19, 2018)

Well that is unfortunate, but lesson learned. Im still trying to learn about e scrap. The viable gold is easy enough, its the inside of chips that I have no idea about.


----------

